# Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?



## Freakasod (4. Mai 2017)

Hi,

hab als kind zuletzt mit einer pose geangelt und das wahrscheinlich mit rute die nicht wirklich dafür gedacht waren. Hab es aber in Erinnerung das ich nie wirklich weit werfen konnte. 

 Wie weit wirft man mit einer rute die dafür gedacht sind?

War heute am altwasser und hab mir überlegt einfach mal wieder mit der guten alten pose zu angeln. Schaft man damit 30-40 Meter?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

30-40m sind mit einem vorgebleiten Waggler eigentlich kein Problem und wenn die Verteilung der Bleischrote richtig gemacht wird, auch verwicklungsfrei.
Problematisch wird es dann bei noch größerer Weite, einen Anschlag durch zu bringen, je tiefer man fischt, desto schwieriger.

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

... und die Bisserkennung auf 30m+ ist (jedenfalls für mich, und ich hab eigntl. gute Augen) schon recht problematisch.
Nach 30 Minuten krieg ich da Augenkrebs ... Mit dem Waggler fisch ich nurnoch um die 20m maximal - meist allerdings zwischen 5 und 10m.
Dicke Raubfischproppen fisch ich auch schonmal weiter weg, aber selbst da wirds für mich ätzend wenn auch nur ein Bisschen Bewegung im Wasser ist.
#t


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

Grundsätzlich kann man Posenmontagen weiter werfen, als man sie noch erträglich beobachten kann. Auch hohle Posenspitzen mit großen Durchmessern sind da nur eine bedingte Hilfe. Dann noch Schnurbogen, Wind, Drift... je weiter desto unentspannter wird das ganze. Not my cup of tea!


----------



## thanatos (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

auf größere Fische mit größeren Ködern kann man schon weiter weg angeln der Fisch brauch da ja  etwas länger den Köder zu schlucken da hat man schon mehr Zeit die Schnur in Anhiebstellung zu bringen aber 
 mit zwei Mädchen sind Weiten über 15 m nicht mehr gut zu händeln.


----------



## Carsten_ (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen, bin zwar nicht äußerst versiert im Posenangeln, aber bei 20m fängt es mit der optischen Wahrnehmung schon an sehr schwierig zu werden (sehr gut sichtbare Pose und optimale Bedingung vorausgesetzt, bis kaum möglich bei kleiner Antenne und/oder schlechte Witterung).

 Meist bin ich unter bis weit unter 20m mit der Pose unterwegs. Mit meiner 3-18g / 3,4m Matchrute wirfst du die aber auch mal eben aus dem Handgelenk


----------



## hecht99 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

Wie schon erwähnt ist mit vorgebleiten Wagglern auch das werfen auf 40 - 50 Meter kein Problem. Jedoch erschweren dann einige andere Dinge das sinnvolle Angeln:

 - Drift
 - Schnur unter Wasser bringen im Gegensatz zum Anhieb durchbringen
 - Sichtbarkeit der Pose (Raubfischangeln eher möglich)
 - Genauigkeit beim Füttern
 - Bisse richtig deuten

 Mir persönlich macht das Matchangeln nur bis max. 15 Meter richtig Spaß (schwere Floatruten nicht einbezogen). Am liebsten fische ich auf 3 bis 5 Meter. Bin nämlich alles andere als ein Profi Futterbälle mit der Schleuder einigermaßen genau zu schießen.
 Ich kenne allerdings einige Profis bei denen in 35Meter Entfernung jeder Futterball nen halben Meter vorm Waggler ins Wasser platscht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

Ich habe auf 30 Meter+ gefischt und aufgegeben. Wenn du viele Kleinfische hast, auf Grund den Köder anbietest, sehr zaghafte Bisse kommen, am Besten noch minimale Heber gehen 2 von 10 Fischen über den Kescher.

Das Problem lässt sich sehr leicht lösen, du brauchst lediglich Adleraugen, Gott gab die eines Maulwurfes. Jetzt nur noch um die 20 Meter, das wars. Bei aller liebe, das Futter genau an den Spot zu bekommen ist auf große Distanz das nächste Thema, ein Thema für sich......


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe auf 30 Meter+ gefischt und aufgegeben. Wenn du viele Kleinfische hast, auf Grund den Köder anbietest, sehr zaghafte Bisse kommen, am Besten noch minimale Heber gehen 2 von 10 Fischen über den Kescher.



Dank dem ollen Pythagoras hat man dabei auch noch viel mehr Schnur auf und im Wasser als beim richtigen Grundangeln, das ja mittlerweile auch sehr feine Bissanzeigen bieten kann.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dank dem ollen Pythagoras hat man dabei auch noch viel mehr Schnur auf und im Wasser als beim richtigen Grundangeln, das ja mittlerweile auch sehr feine Bissanzeigen bieten kann.



|supergri|supergri|supergri.
Klar kann man mit der Match und endsprechendem Setup weit raus.
Hab ich ganz schnell wieder dran  gegeben.
Gründe wurden ja schon ausreichend genannt.
Da gibt es dann ,vor allem beim Grundangeln ,wesentlich effektivere Methoden,nur halt ohne Pose.:m


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

Ich bin beeindruckt. Wir hatten schon lange kein Fachthema mehr, wo die Meinung so einstimmig ausfällt! #h


----------



## daci7 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin beeindruckt. Wir hatten schon lange kein Fachthema mehr, wo die Meinung so einstimmig ausfällt! #h



... das kann man natürlich so nicht stehen lassen 

Es gibt für mich  eine einzige Ausnahme bei der ich Waggler mit der starken Matchrute  auch auf weite Entfrenung fische - und zwar Nachts auf Aal (so denn die  Entfernung dabei gebraucht wird). Mit 'nem richtig hellen Knicklicht an  der Spitze funktioniert das doch recht gut und dabei erwarte ich eh  keine "feinen Hebebisse".


----------



## Freakasod (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie weit mit Matchrute werfen?*

Ok danke für die antworten.  Ob ich soweit drausen fischen werde weiß ich nicht, hat mich einfach mal interessiert ob es denn funktioniert. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------

